# EO or FO or both in a batch of M&P? UK Newb needing help



## squirelly84 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I am new to the boards but have been reading like a bookworm the past few days, one thing I haven't quite found the answer to is if you can use both Essential Oil and Fragrance Oil in M&P soap batches? 

I am planning to make soap to sell, so have ordered a lot of opaque Claranol base and EO and FO and botanicals from 'The Soap Kitchen' here in the UK.   Are they a reputable supplier?

If all goes well I will get the certification and sell them, (I didn't see the point in getting the cert if I wasn't good at actually making soap!) 

I did experiment last night with pink colour and Lavender EO, with rose petals and Jasmine flowers sprinkled on the top, I have to say it looks fab! Smells delish too.  

Another question is, am I correct in thinking that you can add 1-2% (of the total mixture) of FO AND EO or only one or the other? Can you also add the same percentage of colour?

You can see I have never done this before, but can feel myself becoming addicted already!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 23, 2010)

So how long have you been making mp?  It may not be rocket science but you will need to test your soaps a bit prior to selling them to anyone.


----------



## squirelly84 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi

As per my post, my first attempt making mp was last night, I'm not claiming it to be easy and I'm aware not only will I need to test but of course obtain certification prior to attempting to sell.

I've spent lots of time reading posts and replies so as not to waste anyone's time on here by repeating the same questions and I have learnt alot.

Where I am stuck is what % quantity of fragrance and essential oil can I use. What are the maximum limits and can I add the maximum of both in one mixture?

For example; could I make a soap containing 1% fragrance oil, 1% essential oil and 98% soap base.

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2010)

You can add both but if the max is 1% and you want to add both I would only add 1/2% of each to 'total' 

Different EOs and fos have different max amounts. Check with your supplier for those numbers. Most flavors are used at 1-2% but the flavor I buy is already cut with sweetner and a carrier oil so I can use up to 5% or more. It is always best to check with your supplier. Even fos  from the same supplier may have different max 5 usage.

Don't dwell on selling. Play around for a few months, give soap to friends, etc, see if you enjoy it, post a lot at the forums, read a lot & just see if it pans out for you.


----------



## squirelly84 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Tabitha!  I will get the MSDS and see if that gives any indication.  

I have made a peppermint & sea salt scrub soap, I am in love! I will have to get some pictures up on here.

Heres to more soaping!


----------

